# new york salmon fishing



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

starting to research a "kings" trip in sep or oct to the niagria river anyone have info on this charters-places to stay-just general do's and dont's it will be 2-3 of us going whats the peek of the run with the best weather what charters any info or reconmendations?

i have been doing research but havent made any calls yet 

thanks


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

fishingful,
try Thrillseeker charters, me and my friends have been using him for years for salmon fishing on the lake and in the niagra. We keep going back. Capt. Vince does an excellent job and has always put us on fish. Do a little research of him yourself and you'll find he's considered one of the best up there. 
Triple-J


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I was going to say the same thing as Triple J. Vince has always put my wife and I on fish. I know other guys on OGF use him as well. You can reach him at 585-615-1197. Tell him you are a New York Giants fan, he might give you a discount


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

The river run is much different than fishing the lake, and from what I heard the Guide your talking about is a good one!


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Others you may want to try. Frank Campbell and the Cinelli 
Bros. I have fished with the Cinellis and my brother-inlaw
is related to Frank. He is always cordial in helping us with the 
spring bite on the bar but I have never fished with him. I do
not have the cinellis number but I can get franks for you in a day
or two.


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

We fished with a Capt Lew out of Olcott NY this last Sept. It was a great time. I think it is Bad Dog Charters or something. We did really well with some Salmon and a ton of steelies. I posted some pics back around 9/25 under ny steelhead of the trip. I would definately go out again.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Archman, you ever go out with Vince for the spring bite. If you haven't, you have to give it a try sometime. What a blast much better than the fall fishing. Fish aren't as big with a 20-25 pound king being a trophy at that time, but just seems like non-stop action. Mix bag of just about everything in the lake than.
Triple-J


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Evileye said:


> Others you may want to try. Frank Campbell and the Cinelli
> Bros. I have fished with the Cinellis and my brother-inlaw
> is related to Frank. He is always cordial in helping us with the
> spring bite on the bar but I have never fished with him. I do
> ...


I met one of the Cinelli bros while I was shore fishing down on the river, and they seem to be nice folks!


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

We fished with vince a couple of years ago in october,great guy and guide,we caught 3 big kings.I must warn you,this is combat fishing at its finest.There we about 25 boats fishing right at the rapids just down from the power plant,we had boats no more than 15 ft from us.We were drifting eggs,and twice a caught another boats line.It was wild to say the least,I couldnt beleive the crowd,the only problem was all the salmon are right in the rapids,we tried less crowded areas but to no avail.Vince did a good job,but I would never fish that run again.I just am not a combat fisherman.Go out with him in the lake,or fish the river for steelhead,its much better.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

You really can't go wrong with ThrillSeeker Charters. Vince is a great guy and works hard for you. I do a couple of trips a year with him and always catch fish.


Wes


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Fishingful......The owners of THE RIVERSIDE MOTEL in LEWISTON,N.Y. are friends of mine, so give Andrea a call, tell her Jon Middleton Sr. told you to give her a call.Phone is 716-754-4101. Andera and her husband Bruce Blakelock..... not only own the motel, but Bruce is also a top notch river and lake guide. These people litterly bust there buns to help you out.....They are quality people and care about the fishermen they serve...... Lewiston is a great small town, with small shops and many different types of eateries.....Jon Sr.


----------

